
Most men would rather shock themselves than be alone with their thoughts (2014) - tbeutel
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2014/07/03/most-men-would-rather-shock-themselves-than-be-alone-with-their-thoughts/
======
rumcajz
A version without the paywall: [http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014/07/people-
would-rather-b...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014/07/people-would-rather-
be-electrically-shocked-left-alone-their-thoughts)

